# Texas permit



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I got to do some Flyfishing on Saturday.Didn't find any reds or trout but I did get into some of the hardest fish to catch on the fly, Texas Permit.Got real lucky and managed to catch 3 of the buggers on Redfish Crack.The water on ths West bay flats is GIN CLEAR.
Skiffstiff


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*texas permit*

**** Joe, your gettin pretty good at catching those sheepies. Glad someone got to get out and catch a few on the long rod. Good pictures. keep em coming.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Outstanding work.

I can't tell you how many times I've dropped a fly right on the nose of a sheepie only to have them spook like a convict on the run. I've never managed to land one on the fly. Well done.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice fish skiffstiff and pics.im heading out thurs for a wade with a bud.hope i can get him on a few.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like fun! Those things are hard enough to catch on conventional equipment....kudos on taking them on the fly!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations. I agree with HCB, it takes skill to get those guys to actually bite anything artificial . . . . much less on the fly. Way to go.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

You should fish the barnaclebandit tourney in POC. They have a fly division. Nice work. Ive been trying to coax them with a fly I just whipped up one day.


----------

